# Kyrie eleison



## QCMPCSN

Hi.
What does kyrie eleison mean?


----------



## Namakemono

I'm not sure what it means, but I'm pretty sure it's Greek, not Latin. I believe "Kyrie" means "Lord".


----------



## avalon2004

_Kyrie eleison_ is the Latin transliteration of the Ancient Greek phrase *Κύριε ε**λέησον*_, _which means "O Lord have mercy". In Modern Greek it is used in a non-ecclesiastical sense as an exclamative similar to the English "oh my God/gosh!", "what on earth!"


----------



## QCMPCSN

Is it Greek? I always thought it was Latin. Thanks.


----------



## avalon2004

It was adapted into Latin but it originally came from Greek. If you type kyrie eleison into a search engine  you will find many websites that contain long explanations as to why this one Greek phrase is used...


----------

